# Linksys wireless - FINALLY WORKS!

## int1

Well, after much pain, I finally got my Linksys WPC11 v2.5 wireless card to work with 128-bit WEP with my Dell Inspiron 8100 and my Linksys BEFW11S4 WAP.

I ended up using the wlan-ng drivers, but I'm pretty sure the others would work now that I know my main problem.  (building suspense here  :Twisted Evil:  )  Note that previously I was able to see the WAP but no traffic would go across the link.    

The solution: Apparently the linux drivers requires the "Allow Broadcast SSID to associate" on the main page of the WAP web setup to be YES.  I know this is not as secure, but it works!  I'll just have to rotate keys more frequently.  Maybe I'll write a script to do it.  

One note: The configuration files are laid out much better in wlan-ng v0.1.16_pre6 than older versions, so I ended up redoing my config files for that version.  A note on these files, I had to replace every reference to /etc/wlan with /etc/conf.d because apparently it was expecting the files there.

I hope this helps all!  One more major problem to go [vmware won't use my second NIC] and I'll feel like a true gentoo convert!

woo hoo!

int1

----------

## int1

I'm going to go ahead a post these before anyone asks for them.  I marked any line I changed from the default with *****.  I also changed my SSID and my WEP key to protect the innocent....

Hope this helps!

int1

/etc/conf.d/wlan.conf

[no changes until end of file, starting at SSID_wlan0]

SSID_wlan0="mylan"    # *****

ENABLE_wlan0=y

#SSID_wlan1=""

#ENABLE_wlan1=n

#SSID_wlan2=""

#ENABLE_wlan2=n

/etc/conf.d/wlancfg-mylan

#=======USER MIB SETTINGS=============================

# You can add the assignments for various MIB items

#  of your choosing to this variable, separated by

#  whitespace.  The wlan-ng script will then set each one.

# Just uncomment the variable and set the assignments

#  the way you want them.

#USER_MIBS="p2CnfRoamingMode=1 p2CnfShortPreamble=mixed"

#=======WEP===========================================

# [Dis/En]able WEP.  Settings only matter if PrivacyInvoked is true

lnxreq_hostWEPEncrypt=false     # true|false

lnxreq_hostWEPDecrypt=false     # true|false

dot11PrivacyInvoked=true        # true|false *****

dot11WEPDefaultKeyID=0          # 0|1|2|3

dot11ExcludeUnencrypted=true    # true|false, in AP this means WEP is required.

# If PRIV_GENSTR is not empty, use PRIV_GENTSTR to generate

#  keys (just a convenience)

PRIV_GENERATOR=/sbin/keygen     # nwepgen, Neesus compatible

PRIV_KEY128=false               # keylength to generate

PRIV_GENSTR=""

# or set them explicitly.  Set genstr or keys, not both.

dot11WEPDefaultKey0=01:02:03:04:05:06:07:08:09:0a:0b:0c:0d # *****

dot11WEPDefaultKey1=            #      

dot11WEPDefaultKey2=            #  e.g.   01:20:03:40:05   or

dot11WEPDefaultKey3=            #         

#=======SELECT STATION MODE===================

IS_ADHOC=n                      # y|n, y - adhoc, n - infrastructure

#======= INFRASTRUCTURE STATION  ===================

# What kind of authentication?

AuthType="sharedkey"            # opensystem | sharedkey (requires WEP) *****

#======= ADHOC STATION ============================

BCNINT=100                      # Beacon interval (in Kus)

CHANNEL=6                       # DS channel for BSS (1-14, depends

                                #   on regulatory domain)

BASICRATES="2 4"                # Rates for mgmt&ctl frames (in 500Kb/s)

OPRATES="2 4 11 22"             # Supported rates in BSS (in 500Kb/s)

----------

